# Panikmodus! Mysteriöser Wasserverlust am HDPE-Teich



## Rhabanus (9. Feb. 2019)

Wenn ich an den November und Dezember 2018 zurückdenke, überkommt mich immer noch Panik.
Wir hatten ein sehr trockenes Jahr und ich habe ne Menge Wasser nachfüllen müssen (werde das auch nochmal auswerten, aber eins nach dem andern...). Aber das Nachfüllen hörte auch Mitte November nicht auf, wo die Temperaturen merklich runtergingen und das Wetter größtenteils bewölkt war.
Als ich Mitte November mal wieder 9m³ nachgefüllt habe, die nach einer Woche (!) schon wieder weg waren, d.h. wieder 9cm Wasserverlust, habe ich die Notbremse gezogen. Alles abgestellt und beobachtet. Der minimale Wasserstand pendelte sich so bei -15cm ein. 15cm ist bei mir die Aufkantungshöhe. Dort liegt der Betonringanker auf dem die HDPE-Folie aufgedübelt ist und eine Platte angeschweisst ist, die die Uferlinie abbildet. 
Meine einizige Erklärung war: Das muss dieses Mistvieh von Maulwurf gewesen sein, der sich im Spätsommer/Herbst im englischen Rasen um den Teich gemütlich gemacht hatte und seine Berge auch bis an die Teichlinie gebaut hatte. Der (oder eine der Wühlmäuse, die sich bei uns heimisch gemacht hat)  hat vermutlich unten ein Loch geknabbert, an dem nun das Wasser in den Boden versickert!
Kurzerhand habe ich den Uferbereich, der mir zugänglich war, bis zu dieser Ringankerhöhe aufgegraben und nochmal einen ganzen Tag lang Wasser eingefüllt, knappe 10cm, bis 5cm unter maximaler Höhe. Jetzt sollte ich sehen, wo das Wasser austritt!
Denkste! Eine Folienbeschädigung seitens des Maulwurfs/der Wühlmaus konnte ich nicht feststellen. Weiterhin waren keine feuchten Bereiche im aufgegrabenen Bereich feststellbar, die auf ein Leck hinwiesen.

                      

Ab dem 8. Dezember, als ich das Wasser nachgefüllt habe, habe ich 2x täglich den Wasserstand gemessen. Zuerst setzte sich der starke Verlust wieder fort (ca. 0,5 ...1cm Füllhöhe pro Tag = 0,5...1m³ Wasserverlust pro Tag). Ich habe dann auch nochmal den Wasserstand vom angrenzenden Rohrkolbenbereich dazugenommen, um einen Referenzwert zu haben. Durch Regenfälle füllte sich immer wieder etwas auf. 
Nun kommt das Mysteriöse: Ab Sylvester/Neujahr ist kein Wasserverlust mehr spürbar! Bzw. ist er so gering, wie ich es vom Winter des Vohrjahres kannte. Momentan ist 5cm mehr Wasser drin, als zur Zeit mit dem Worst-Case-Stand. Wenn es ein Leck gibt, müsste doch der Wasserstand immer wieder bis zu diesem Höhenniveau absinken, oder?

 

Mir ist das alles suspekt. Habe mit meinem Teichbauer auch darüber geredet. EIn Nagetierbefall von HDPE war ihm bisher unbekannt. Einen Wasserverlust durch die Filterreinigung (evtl. defektes Rückschlagventiel der Spülpumpe) konnte ich auch ausschließen. Generell war die Schmutzwassertonne (~150 Liter) nach 2 Tagen voll. Die letzten 9m³ Wasserverlust traten auf, nachdem ich die Filterstrecke deaktiviert hatte. 
Nächste Punkte wären das Durchdringen einer aggressiven Pflanzenwurzel durch die Schweissnaht bzw. eine Kapillarbrücke. Das habe ich ausgeschlossen, der Bambus steht in einer Rhizomsperre, weitere aggressive Pflanzen gibt es nicht, die Uferlinie ist sauber erkennbar und nicht überwachsen.
Im Filterkeller habe ich nichts erkennen können, was auf eine Leckage hindeutet.
Letzter Punkt des Teichbauers: ein Nachbar zerstößt mit einem Eisenpin die Folie und will mich damit ärgern. Das wäre wirklich ein Horrorszenarium. Da wären 60m Uferlinie zu checken. Und vermutlich die 10cm Kieseltsteine inkl. Pflanzen rauszunehmen. Ich will gar nicht daran denken. Aber das deckt sich nicht mit den Beobachtungen im Januar: Das Wasser fiel nicht mehr auf den Minimumwert zurück.

Wie gesagt, ich bin mit meinem Latein nun am Ende. Vielleicht gibt es sowas, dass zum Saisonende das Wasser noch relativ warm ist aber die Umgebungstemperatur schon relativ kalt, so dass wie bei einem Kochtopf auf der Herdplatte massiv Wasserdampf in die Gegend entweicht und so dieser hammermäßige Füllhöhenverlust entstanden ist?
Habt ihr noch Ideen? Habt ihr vielleicht ähnliche Erfahrungen im letzten Jahr gesammelt?


----------



## Aquaga (9. Feb. 2019)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ein stabiler Wasserstand in deiner Grafik mit Frostperioden korreliert. 
Ein gefrorener Boden nimmt ja auch kein Wasser auf. Das spräche ja dann doch für ein Leck.
Davon Abgesehen: Im Winter haben wir oft eine relativ hohe Verdunstungsrate, größer als häufig vermutet. 
Also so eine Art Gefriertrocknungseffekt 

Möglich ist auch das der Bambus die todsichere Rhizomsperre über-/unterwachsen hat,
kommt öfter vor als man denkt. Meinen zukünftigen Goldrohrbambus werde ich daher mit einer 1,5 Meter
tiefen (Beton-)Rhizomsperre bändigen.

Ich fürchte sonst bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig als wirklich alle Steinchen im Uferbereich zusammenzuklauben


----------



## DbSam (9. Feb. 2019)

Guten Morgen,

hhhhmmmm ...
Wie kann man aus der Ferne das Problem eingrenzen?
Zumal ich einige Details Deiner Bauphase nicht mehr komplett in Erinnerung habe. Ich denke da gerade an die UW-Lampenkonstruktion, wo die Anschlüsse nach außerhalb des Teiches und dort nach oben gezogen wurden ...



Aquaga schrieb:


> Im Winter haben wir oft eine relativ hohe Verdunstungsrate, größer als häufig vermutet.


Hier würde ich mich Gabor anschließen. Gerade auch dann, wenn die Wassertemperatur im Teich höher als die der Luft ist.
Die Aussage, dass gefrorener Boden kein Wasser aufnimmt, die stimmt für sich allein genommen natürlich auch.
Aber im Bereich eines Lecks, aus welchem dauerhaft Wasser ausfließt, da wird der Boden nicht so schnell zufrieren können - wenn sich das Wasser dahinter nicht aufstaut. Bei dem märkischen Sandboden gehe ich aber von einer hohen Versickerungsrate aus und gerade zu Beginn einer (normalen) Frostperiode im Berliner Raum sollte nicht gleich der komplette Boden durchfrieren und somit das Leck abdichten können ...


Zur Grafik:
Eine Schwankung im Bereich von 2,5 cm vom 01.01. bis 08.02. würde ich als vollkommen normal betrachten.
Wenn die beiden Bereiche Schwimmteich und __ Rohrkolben nicht direkt miteinander verbunden sind, dann verhalten sich beide fast identisch. (Pingelig betrachtet stellt sich dann aber auch die Frage, warum nach dem letzten Frost der Pegelstand im Rohrkolbenbereich mehr als im Schwimmbereich gesunken ist.)

So wie ich die Grafik momentan interpretiere, da würde ich genau jetzt zum Wasserhahn greifen und wieder bis Oberkante auffüllen.
Interessant wäre dann zu beobachten, ob sich die Geschwindigkeit des "Wasserverlustes" mit sinkendem Wasserpegel verlangsamt.
Diesen Test wiederholen und wenn wetterbedingt nötig, dann halt noch einmal ...
Hintergrund dieses Gedankens ist der Wasserdruck, welcher das abfließende Wasservolumen pro Zeiteinheit bei einem eventuellen Leck beeinflusst.
Wenn sich also bei allen diesen Tests ein Zusammenhang zwischen der Geschwindigkeit des Verlustes und dem sinkenden Pegel herstellen lässt, dann dürfte man sich leider auf die Suche nach einem Leck begeben können.
Erst dann kann man den Panikmodus wieder hochfahren und ich persönlich würde zuerst gedanklich nach "schlampigen geht schon so" Stellen beim Bau suchen.
Von außen gesehen wäre auch ein Leck in der Schweißnaht vorstellbar - aber dazu hast Du den Schweißer ja schon befragt.
Irgendwelche, eventuell mögliche Bodenbewegungen/-setzungen können ja auch irgendeinen negativen ...
Du merkst: dann entstehen nur Bemerkungen mit sehr vielen Konjunktiven ...

Den Nachbar würde ich vorerst aus der Betrachtung ausschließen und die Nager vielleicht auch, bei denen hast Du ja auch schon gebuddelt.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (9. Feb. 2019)

Oktober November und Dezember waren bei mir dieses Jahr auch mit starkem Wasserverlust gewesen.
Von daher würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen.
Und auch unterschiedliche Verdunstungen von zwei nebeneinander liegenden Gewässern kann ich bei mir bestätigen.
Insbesondere der Unterschied ob der Wind eine große Angriffsfläche hat oder ob zB Steine über Wasserniveu bzw bis knapp unter liegen. Das beeinflusst die Verdunstung ungemein.
Ja und dann hatte ich dieses Jahr im Herbst verstärkt eine leichte Algenblüte. So kaum merklich aber auf der Siebfläche war immer wieder gabz schnell ein Film von Algen. Da könnte ich mir bei dir ein verstäktes Spiel des EBF vorstellen.

Also alles zusammen.......

Ps: Väterchen Frost hat es dieses Jahr verdammt gut gemeint und blieb bis auf wenige Tage bei zB @DbSam


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Feb. 2019)

Ruhig bleiben, abwarten und Tee trinken. Ich würde erst mal abwarten wie es sich weiter entwickelt.


----------



## samorai (9. Feb. 2019)

Ich muss euch mal berichtigen.
Natürlich kann gefrorener Boden Wasser aufnehmen.
Bei langen trockenen Frostperioden gieße ich meine Rosen, den Rosen-__ Eibisch und die __ Magnolien.Da stellt sich keine Eiskruste ein.
Der Boden hat sehr feine Risse, besser zu sehen auf Seeen, wo sich das Eis dehnt.

Im Dauer-Schatten war der Boden ca 8 cm und in Sonnenbereiche so Ca 4 cm gefroren.
Will nur sagen das der Frost damit nicht viel zu tun hat.


----------



## DbSam (9. Feb. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Natürlich kann gefrorener Boden Wasser aufnehmen.


... aber nicht, wenn der durch das Leckwasser gesättigte Schlammblock gefriert ...  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## samorai (10. Feb. 2019)

Nun ja und vielleicht auch nicht solche Menge.
Das ist wahrscheinlich mit den 5Liter Blumen-Wasser nicht zu vergleichen.


----------



## Rhabanus (11. Feb. 2019)

Danke für eure ganzen Antworten, ihr Lieben .

Dass mein Wasserstand an den Frostperioden so schön stabil ist, hat einen trivialen Grund. Da ist eine Eisplatte auf dem Teich und die ist ja am Uferbereich "verkrallt". D.h. der Wasserstand könnte darunter abfallen, aber die Platte wird auf Position bleiben. Ich messe dort eben keine Änderung. (Im Bereich Rohrkolbenbereich maß ich zu einem Referenzpunkt im Wasser (daher keine Messwerte bei Eis) - da hat das Wasser ja abgenommen während der Frostperiode - das wär mal interessant zu schauen, ob die Eisplatte die Bewegung mitgemacht hat ...)

Der Frost war bei uns nicht so stark. Der Kleine war zwar einige Male unter Beobachtung auf dem Eis, aber ich selbst nicht, die Eisplatte hätte mich vermutlich nicht getragen. Daher denke ich, war der Frost auch nur einige cm im Boden. Jedenfalls, der Bereich, wo nach meiner Vorstellung das Leck liegen müsste, müsste komplett frostfrei gewesen sein, denke ich.

Meine Rhizomsperre für den Bambus wurde damals vom Teichbauer geschweisst. 2mm HDPE. Wenn da jemals der Bambus durchkommt, fress ich einen Besen!

UW-Lampenkonstruktion - ja, da habe ich noch gar nicht dran gedacht. Wie gesagt, das ist auch alles in PE verschweisst, bis einige cm unter dem Mutterboden ausserhalb des Teiches. Dort gibt es eine Klemmmuffe. Wenn ich weiterhin den Wasserverlust bemerke, werde ich da nochmal nachschauen. Danke für den Punkt.

Ich hab mich nochmal drangesetzt und meine Wassernachfülldaten visualisiert. Die Nachfüllung geschieht noch manuell. D.h. ich gehe alle paar Tage, wenn ich merke, der Wasserstand ist merklich gesunken, ran und fülle manuell nach (Gartenwasserzähler). Um ein aussagekräftiges Ergebnis zu bekommen, habe ich die Zeit zwischen den Nachfüllvorgängen mit einer Tagesnachfüllrate berechnet. (Bsp. habe ich letztmalig am 19.5. aufgefüllt und dann wieder am 26.5. 4,6m³ aufgefüllt, dann steht für 7 Tage eine tägliche Nachfüllung von 0,65m³ in dem Graphen). 

Das ist hammermäßig interessant: im letzten Jahr habe ich viereinhalbmal so viel Wasser aufgefüllt wie im Vorjahr! 
Und ebenso: In 2018 ist mir praktisch der Teich 1,8x ausgetrocknet! Ich habe 178m³ Wasser nachfüllen müssen bei einer Teichinhalt von 100m³! Das hätte ich im Vorfeld nie gedacht! OK, ein gewisser Teil kommt als Schmutzwasser der Filterreinigung aus dem System, es ist alles also nicht nur Verdunstung.
Inwieweit hier jetzt Verluste über eine Leckage drin sind, kann ich zur Zeit nicht sagen.
 
 Ich habe heute komplett aufgefüllt und werde weiter beobachten. Bis denne ....


----------



## DbSam (11. Feb. 2019)

Hallo Nachtschwärmer,


Rhabanus schrieb:


> Ich habe heute komplett aufgefüllt und werde weiter beobachten. Bis denne ...


Hilfreich dafür sind die jetzt folgenden frostfreien Tage, zumindest in Deiner Gegend.
Nun denn, wir sind gespannt ...




Rhabanus schrieb:


> Die Nachfüllung geschieht noch manuell. D.h. ich gehe alle paar Tage, wenn ich merke, der Wasserstand ist merklich gesunken, ran und fülle manuell nach (Gartenwasserzähler). Um ein aussagekräftiges Ergebnis zu bekommen, habe ich die Zeit zwischen den Nachfüllvorgängen mit einer Tagesnachfüllrate berechnet. (Bsp. habe ich letztmalig am 19.5. aufgefüllt und dann wieder am 26.5. 4,6m³ aufgefüllt, dann steht für 7 Tage eine tägliche Nachfüllung von 0,65m³ in dem Graphen).


Bei dieser Art der Datenermittlung irgendwelche Rückschlüsse auf eine Leckage ziehen zu können, finde ich persönlich sehr gewagt bis hin zu unmöglich. Gerade auch wegen dem sehr trockenen 2018er Jahr "mit ohne" Niederschlägen.
Mit Hintergrundwissen und viel Optimismus könnte man in den 2017er Daten der Grafik die Zeit der Starkregen im Bereich von Juni bis August versuchen zu erkennen.

Für das von Dir gewünschte Ergebnis kann nur eine automatische Pegelstandsregelung, ein Niederschlagsmesser und deren Datenaufzeichnung dienen.
Ebenso müssten dazu aber auch noch die Angaben zu evtl. "Badeorgien" erfasst werden, denn auch die Menge des "Schleppwassers" der Badegäste ist nicht zu unterschätzen.



Vorschlag/Idee zur vielleicht folgenden "Leckagesuchbuddelei", denn Du gibst/hast doch sonst keine Ruhe:
Eine solche Buddelei ist anstrengend, aber insgesamt gut für die Figur und Fitness.
Da Männer von Natur aus hübsch sind - sie müssen sich ja bspw. auch nicht schminken - brauchen diese eine solche körperliche Anstrengung nicht unbedingt.
Deshalb könnte man sich vielleicht mit einem Bodenfeuchtesensor die Suche etwas erleichtern.

Rund um den Teich in anfangs größeren Abständen mit einer stabilen Stange oder einem Bohrer ein Loch erstellen, mit dem Sensor jeweils die Bodenfeuchte messen und dann die Daten vergleichen.
Danach in dem feuchtesten Bereich die Lochabstände verringern, nochmals messen und vergleichen.
So sollte man sich mit relativ wenig Aufwand an eine evtl. Leckage herantasten können.
Zwei, drei Vergleichswerte aus weiter entfernten Stellen zum Teich geben Sicherheit zur Aussagekraft der Messwerte.
Das funktioniert natürlich nur, wenn sich das Leck oberhalb des Grundwasserspiegels befindet. Ebenso sollte eine längere regenfreie Zeit vor den Messungen die Eingrenzung etwas erleichtern.

Was mir noch so einfällt:
Man könnte auch vorher noch Überlegungen zu evtl. Rissbildungen von Schweißnähten oder der Folie im Bereich von Lastauflagen von Brücke, Steg und Geländer anstellen.


Gruß Carsten
 ... welcher auf Deine Messungen und neue Vermutungen gespannt ist.


Edit: 
PS:
Was mir bei dem märkischen Sandboden, dem letzten trockenem Jahr und der von Dir vermuteten Tiefe von ca. 15 cm Tiefe auch noch einfällt:
Vermutlich könnte Deine Wiese im Bereich des Lecks deutlich grüner und saftiger gewesen sein ...


----------



## center (11. Feb. 2019)

Ich sag immer bei diesen Themen, irgendwann setzt sich fast jedes Loch zu und lässt wenig bis gar kein Wasser mehr durch.
Siehe Filter, der ist auch irgendwann zu.


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Feb. 2019)

Bei sandigem Boden würde ich das bezweifeln.


----------



## Mushi (11. Feb. 2019)

Schau mal ganz genau in die EBF Rinne, ob da Wasser läuft. 

Grüsse, 
Frank


----------



## Rhabanus (13. Feb. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Bei dieser Art der Datenermittlung irgendwelche Rückschlüsse auf eine Leckage ziehen zu können, finde ich persönlich sehr gewagt bis hin zu unmöglich. Gerade auch wegen dem sehr trockenen 2018er Jahr "mit ohne" Niederschlägen.
> Mit Hintergrundwissen und viel Optimismus könnte man in den 2017er Daten der Grafik die Zeit der Starkregen im Bereich von Juni bis August versuchen zu erkennen.


Ja, ich versuche mit den Daten, die mir vorliegen, das Problem zu analysieren. Wie erfolgreich das ist, weiss ich noch nicht. nach dem Auftreten des Problems kann ich natürlich meine Messmethoden verfeinern.
2017 habe ich nur in großen Abständen mein Gartenwasserbedarf festgehalten. Ich habe als wesentlich öfter nachgefüllt, als wie ich es nun nachträglich abbilden kann.



Mushi schrieb:


> Schau mal ganz genau in die EBF Rinne, ob da Wasser läuft.


Da habe ich nichts festgestellt. Im Filterkeller waren keine Auffälligkeiten, kein feuchter Boden, keine schneller gefüllte Schmutzwassertonne.
BTW, die Filterstrecke habe ich am 6. Januar deaktiviert (wasserfrei gemacht). Seit einer Woche davor war der Wasserstand schon relativ stabil (siehe Graph im Eröffnungspost).

Beste Grüße
Michael


----------



## Mushi (13. Feb. 2019)

Hallo Michael,

das Schmutzwasser geht in eine Tonne, nicht in den Gully?

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## DbSam (13. Feb. 2019)

Hallo Micha,


Rhabanus schrieb:


> Ja, ich versuche mit den Daten, die mir vorliegen, das Problem zu analysieren. Wie erfolgreich das ist, weiss ich noch nicht. nach dem Auftreten des Problems kann ich natürlich meine Messmethoden verfeinern.


Natürlich kannst Du zukünftig besser messen/aufzeichnen - das hilft aber jetzt gerade nicht weiter.
Du bist mit Deinen Zeilen eigentlich nur auf den unwesentlichsten Teil meines Postings eingegangen. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Mushi (13. Feb. 2019)

Michael, Du hast aufgrund des EBF Modells wahrscheinlich an deiner Spülleitung ein Rückschlagventil verbaut. Durch die tiefe Spülrinne würde ansonsten das Wasser nach einem Pumpenstopp weiter fliessen. Dieses Rückschlagventil wird mit der Zeit undicht. In deiner Spülrinne müsste ein ganz feines Rinnsal zu erkennen sein. Das ist ein bekanntes Problem. 

Grüsse, 
Frank


----------



## trampelkraut (13. Feb. 2019)

Ich habe in 2018 auch 167 m³ über den Gartenwasserzähler laufen lassen. das sind 37 m³ mehr als der gesamte Teich fasst. Davon wurden höchstens 5 m³ zum Garten gießen gebraucht. Der Teich wurde 2x gründlich abgesaugt dabei mussten jedesmal auch ca. 10 m³ nachgefüllt werden.

2017 waren es 79 m³

Das von @DbSam angesprochene "Schleppwasser" ist meiner Meinung nach auch ein Wasserfresser. Unsere Jungs springen mindestens 50x am Tag vom Steg in möglichst komischen Figuren ins Wasser. Beim herausgehen wird jedesmal eine nicht unerhebliche Menge Wasser mit herausgeschleppt.


----------



## Rhabanus (5. März 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Du bist mit Deinen Zeilen eigentlich nur auf den unwesentlichsten Teil meines Postings eingegangen.


Moin Carsten, ja die Bodenfeuchtesensoren, klingt in der Theorie machbar und einleuchtend. Mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir, dass das vermutlich nicht zielführend sein wird. Meine Uferlinie ist ca. 60m lang, es gibt Bereiche, wo ich ohne weiteres nicht mehr rankomme (Rohrkolbenbereich, Moor, Bambusbeet...). Wie dicht müssten die Sensoren gesetzt werden, um ein punktförmiges Leck im brandenburgischen Wüstensandboden zu detektieren?



Mushi schrieb:


> ....das Schmutzwasser geht in eine Tonne, nicht in den Gully?


Hi Frank, ja. Stimmt, ich habe noch kein Foto von meinem Filterkeller gepostet, da der finale Baustand noch nicht erreicht ist. Die EBF-Schmutzrinne ist ca. 40cm unter Erdniveau, das Wasser fließt in die ca. 80cm entfernte Schmutztonne, die ungefähr 150...200 Liter fasst (blaues Kunststofffass). Da habe ich gute Kontrolle, welche Menge an Schmutzwasser den EBF verlässt.



Mushi schrieb:


> Michael, Du hast aufgrund des EBF Modells wahrscheinlich an deiner Spülleitung ein Rückschlagventil verbaut. Durch die tiefe Spülrinne würde ansonsten das Wasser nach einem Pumpenstopp weiter fliessen. Dieses Rückschlagventil wird mit der Zeit undicht. In deiner Spülrinne müsste ein ganz feines Rinnsal zu erkennen sein. Das ist ein bekanntes Problem.


Ja, so ein graues PVC-Rückschlagventil. Eine Undichtigkeit habe ich da noch nicht festgestellt. Ich müsste ja dieses Rinnsal dann deutlich hören, wenn es in die Schmutztonne abfließt, da fällt es ja einige Dezimeter auf den Wasserspiegel in der Tonne ...



trampelkraut schrieb:


> Ich habe in 2018 auch 167 m³ über den Gartenwasserzähler laufen lassen. das sind 37 m³ mehr als der gesamte Teich fasst. Davon wurden höchstens 5 m³ zum Garten gießen gebraucht. Der Teich wurde 2x gründlich abgesaugt dabei mussten jedesmal auch ca. 10 m³ nachgefüllt werden.
> 2017 waren es 79 m³
> Das von DbSam angesprochene "Schleppwasser" ist meiner Meinung nach auch ein Wasserfresser. Unsere Jungs springen mindestens 50x am Tag vom Steg in möglichst komischen Figuren ins Wasser. Beim herausgehen wird jedesmal eine nicht unerhebliche Menge Wasser mit herausgeschleppt.


Hallo Roland, da sind wir ja in ähnlicher Größenordnung beim Nachfüllen. Obwohl ich 2017 nur die Hälfte deiner Nachfüllung brauchte (40 anstatt 80m³) aber im letzten Jahr ca. 10% mehr verbraucht habe als du.
Das Schleppwasser sehe ich bei mir gar nicht als großes Problem an. Der Steg wurde erst im Spätsommer fertig. Einzig zur Einschulungsfeier war richtig was los, das wird mir schätzungsweise 2...3m³ gekostet haben.
Ich fülle ja auch noch manuell auf, das heisst, ich habe ja keinen dauernd automatisch nachjustierten maximalen Wasserstand. Die Nachfüllzyklen sind ungefähr wochenweise (+/-) d.h. über die Zeit ist der max. Wasserstand immer paar cm unter dem theoretisch höchstmöglichen. Eben um Schleppwasserverluste schon zu minimieren.

An alle, da das Problem sich aus momentaner Sicht nur auf ca. 2...3 Wochen im Herbst ausdehnt, vermute ich ein Zusammenspiel von *a)* Volumenänderung des Wassers bei Temperaturänderung    *b)* mit der höheren Verdunstung des noch warmen Wassers an der kalten Nachtluft (mein oben schon beschriebener Kochtopfeffekt). 
Kennt sich da jemand aus? Vielleicht Roland @trampelkraut  als Heizungsbauer? Das Wasser kühlt sich ja von ca. 30 Grad (im Sommer) auf 10 Grad (Spätherbst) ab über einige Wochen. Ich hab mir schon mal den Volumenausdehnungkoeffizienten von Wasser rausgesucht, der war natürlich variabel über die Wassertemperatur. So eine grobe Abschätzung ergab so knappe 60 Liter Volumenänderung für mein Gesamtvolumen von 100m³ (Temperaturänderung von 30 auf 10°C). Das sind 6 Eimer Wasser - eine Änderung des Wasserstands würde ich da nicht mal merken. Diese wöchentlichen 10m³ Wasserverlust in der ersten Dezemberhälfte kann ich so nicht erkären.
Momentan ist es stabil, pro Woche geht ca. 1cm weg, was für eine regenlose Zeit ausserhalb der Saison denke ich okay ist.

LG Michael


----------



## Mushi (5. März 2019)

Hören wirst Du diese Menge eher nicht. Wenn es dicht ist umso besser. 

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## trampelkraut (5. März 2019)

Hallo,

Die Volumenänderung durch Temperaturabfall kannst du abhaken, die entspricht deiner Berechnung.


----------



## Rhabanus (6. März 2019)

Hallo Roland, danke für diese Bestätigung.
Für die zweite Ursache, die ich sehe - der Kochtopfeffekt - müsste ich vermutlich nochmal Meteorologie, Verfahrenstechnik, etc. studieren. Jedenfalls beobachte ich im Herbst oft Bodennebelbildung in meiner Gegend. Ich denke, da geht nochmal ne Menge Feuchtigkeit aus der Erde in die Atmosphäre.
In den letzten Jahren habe ich bei einigen Posts gelesen, dass die Leute im Frühjahr von einem Leck in ihren Teichen ausgehen, weil der Wasserspiegel so weit gesunken sei. Für mich wäre es sehr interessant, ob dieses Erschrecken der Leute erst im März auftritt, oder ob die Beobachtungen auch schon ein Drittel Jahr früher, also im Spätherbst, auftreten. 
Wer diesbezüglich Erfahrungen hat, gern hier posten ...


----------



## trampelkraut (6. März 2019)

Ich konnte diesen Winter auch beobachten das nach gefrieren und wieder auftauen des Wassers auch immer etliches an Wasser fehlte.


----------



## troll20 (6. März 2019)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Ich konnte diesen Winter auch beobachten das nach gefrieren und wieder auftauen des Wassers auch immer etliches an Wasser fehlte.


Na da wäre meine Vermutung eher in Richtung Ausdehnung beim gefrieren und dadurch überlaufen zu suchen. Wärend in der Zeit wo der Taupunkt knapp über der Wasseroberfläche günstig liegt und die Luft auf Grund ihrer Temperatur eigentlich mehr Wasserdampf aufnehmen könnte als in ihr gespeichert ist, sowohl im Herbst als auch im Frühjahr optimale Bedingungen,  je nach Wetterlage findet.
Also im Endeffekt ist das alles ein Zusammenspiel von vielen Faktoren und diese können geografisch zwar dicht nebeneinander liegend doch völlig verschieden sein.


----------



## trampelkraut (6. März 2019)

Also übergelaufen ist bei mir nichts, aber mit dem Rest gebe ich dir recht.


----------



## Rhabanus (14. Apr. 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
hiermit beende ich meine täglichen Messprotokolle. Es scheint damals ein one-off, ein einmaliges Event gewesen zu sein.
Ich werde mal im nächsten Herbst wieder ein Auge darauf haben.
Der Teich läuft nun wieder, die Filterstrecke ist an, alles ist so, wie es sein soll. Die Uferzone wieder zugeschippt und neuen Rasen gesät.
Der Regen hält sich in Grenzen, ich habe also weiterhin Bedarf zum Nachfüllen. Seht selbst auf den Graphen anbei. Aber der Graph ist bei weitem sehr viel flacher.
Auch habe ich in den letzten drei Wochen insgesamt 1,96 m³ Wasser als Schmutzwasser des EBF´s rausgeholt. Alles schon säuberlich gemessen mit Eimern. Das könnte ich jetzt auch noch ins Diagram übertragen, dann wird die Linie noch flacher, aber dazu bin ich zu faul. Werde nun wieder in den "Genuss-Modus" wechseln....
Bis denne!
Michael


----------



## pyro (14. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Michael,
ich habe mir nun nicht alles durchgelesen. Der erste Post von Dir erinnert mich genau an meine Situation. Bei mir absolut identisch - ich hab meinen Teich mit -20cm Wasserstand überwintert und die letzten Tage genutzt alles soweit mir möglich zu überprüfen. Rund um meinen Teich finden sich jede Menge Maulwurfgänge und siehe da, im Moorbeet nach Ufergrabenmethode angelegt war ich mit dem Vlies schlampig und genau da hat sich das Mistvieh an 2 Stellen mehrfach durch die Folie gebissen.

Nachlesen kannst das in meinem Thread Grosse Sorgen - brauche Rat oder in meinem Teichbauthread siehe Signatur.

Ich hoffe das nun der Spuk ein Ende hat und ich nach Ostern wieder meinen Teich geniessen kann. Aktuell hab ich ne Baustelle...


----------



## troll20 (15. Apr. 2019)

Kleines Update von meinem kleinen Teich, 
dank der Abkühlung 
Ist der Wasserspiegel auch wieder um 3cm in 3 Tagen gesunken


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Apr. 2019)

Habe heute auch 4000l nachgefüllt.


----------



## Rhabanus (16. Juni 2019)

Ich hatte mir ja damals vorgenommen, die Vorgänge auch mal im Sommer zu beobachten. Zwei Wochen im Juni habe ich jetzt genutzt. Das Wetter war ziemlich heiss und es gab auch einige starke Regenfälle / Gewitter im Brandenburger Land.
Was ist zu sehen? (Die Regenperioden mal ausgeklammert) Der Verlust im Rohrkolbenbereich ist doppelt so groß (ca. 1,5cm pro Tag) als im Schwimmteich (ca. 0,7cm pro Tag). 
Das macht auch Sinn, da dort eine Feuchtwiese und das Moor kapillartechnisch angeschlossen ist. Das saugt wie ein Schwamm.
Ich habe nun auch noch einen dritten Graphen drin, die rechnerische Visualisierung des Schmutzwassers (grüner Graph). Insegamt habe ich in den 2 Wochen 2,2m³ Schmutzwasser des EBF aus dem Teich gesaugt. Das wäre ein Wasserstand von 11mm, die der Teich höher wär, wenn ich keine Technik angeschlossen hätte.

Wenn ich das nun mit dem Event Ende November/Anfang Dezember 2018 aus dem Eröffnungspost vergleiche, hatte ich damals dennoch einen doppelt so großen Wasserverlust wie jetzt im Hochsommer. (9cm Wasserstand pro Woche anstatt 5cm Wasserstand pro Woche jetzt) . Das macht mich skeptisch...
Nun gut, ich werde im Herbst wieder etwas genauer schauen. Wenn mein Teich in der Dämmerung dampft.....

Kommt alle gut durch den Sommer!
Michael


----------



## Mushi (16. Juni 2019)

Hallo Michael,

zu berücksichtigen sind auch die Unterschiede bei der Verdunstung durch Wettereinflüsse. Bei starkem Wind oder besonders großem Unterschied zwischen Wassertemperatur und Lufttemperatur (Teich dampft) ist die Verdunstung deutlich höher als sonst. Das hast Du bereits auf dem Schirm. 

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Rhabanus (16. Juni 2019)

Hallo Frank, ja, das vermute ich auch. Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass das so gravierend ist. Dass also eine Verdunstung zum Spätherbst viel intensiver sein kann als im Hochsommmer...


----------



## troll20 (19. Juni 2019)

Hab ich doch in Beitrag #4 schon geschrieben,  warum glaubt mir denn keiner.


----------



## Rhabanus (20. März 2020)

Hallole - mit diesem schönen Bild einer Morgendämmerung vor 2 Tagen melde ich mich dann mal wieder!!
Der aufmerksame Beobachter wird vermutlich den dominanten Uferbereich schon erblickt haben. Ja, ich kämpfe wieder/immer noch mit meinem leidigen Thema - Wasserverlust.

Den Wasserverlust zum Spätherbst 2019 habe ich als gegeben schon eingeplant und damals wöchentlich nachgefüllt. (Siehe Graph). Zum Jahresende habe ich mich gefreut - nur noch knappe 2mm Wasserverlust pro Tag - super, das ist stabil und damit sollten wir über den Winter kommen.
Dann vor einem Monat wieder festgestellt, dass 15 cm mal  einfach weg sind. Nun 11m³ nachgefüllt, damit die Uferpflanzen nicht im Trockenen liegen. Nun geht der Verlust aber munter weiter, es scheint, dass er sich sogar beschleunigt. In einer Woche nun 7cm. Siehe Graph:
  
Seit einer Woche messe ich nun ebenso 2 Referenzstellen, um ein Gefühl zu bekommen, wie der Verlust in direkt benachbarten Gefäßen ist. Dies ist einmal eine Teichschale und ein Wassereimer. 
Ich habe mir vorgenommen, vorerst nicht aufzufüllen sondern zu schauen, ob das irgendwo zur Ruhe kommt. Vielleicht ist es wirklich ein Leck?!?
Momentan ist der Wasserstand so niedrig, dass die Seerosenbucht nicht mehr wassertechnisch mit dem Teich verbunden ist. Vielleicht bemerke ich hier demnächst ein unterschiedliches Absenken?!
         
Ich bin jedenfalls ganz und gar nicht "amused".
Folgende Gedanken durchziehen meinen Kopf:

Aus welchen Grund erscheint der Wasserverlust erst in den letzten zwei Jahren so dominant? Warum war im ersten Jahr überhaupt nix zu merken?
Wenn es ein Loch / Leck / kalte Lötstelle wäre, würde doch immer ungefähr die gleiche Menge verloren gehen. Warum ist der Verlust manchmal ganz gering (z.B. letzte Dezemberwoche 2019) und manchmal wahnsinnig hoch (z.B. diese Woche?)
Kann man nicht irgendeine große leichte Plane rüberziehen, so dass man die Verdunstung = null ansetzen kann um das auszuschließen?
Wenn ich mein Ufer nun austrocknen lasse - sind die Pflanzen (und Libellenlarven) nach paar Wochen im Trockenen  hinüber?

Soweit erstmal. Frust ist abgeladen. Vielleicht habt ihr noch paar nette Kommentare und Ideen zum Weitersuchen....?
Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## Sonnengruesser (21. März 2020)

Servus Michael,
nette Kommentare hab ich keine (so nett bin ich nicht), aber ein paar Gedanken.


Rhabanus schrieb:


> dass die Seerosenbucht nicht mehr wassertechnisch mit dem Teich verbunden ist.


Vielleicht auch hier die Mulmschicht unter der Brücke durchtrennen - Kapillarwirkung und so. 


Rhabanus schrieb:


> Wenn es ein Loch / Leck / kalte Lötstelle wäre, würde doch immer ungefähr die gleiche Menge verloren gehen. Warum ist der Verlust manchmal ganz gering (z.B. letzte Dezemberwoche 2019) und manchmal wahnsinnig hoch (z.B. diese Woche?)


Ich hab auch ein Loch im Bodenbereich, von dem ich ungefähr weiß wo es ist. Das verlegt sich relativ rasch mit Mulm und dann hab ich über Monate keinen Verlust. Sobald ich den Boden in diesem Bereich reinige verliere ich >1cm pro Tag. Vielleicht hängts bei dir auch mit dem Reinigen zusammen?


Rhabanus schrieb:


> Wenn ich mein Ufer nun austrocknen lasse - sind die Pflanzen (und Libellenlarven) nach paar Wochen im Trockenen hinüber?


Libellenlarven sicher nicht, die krabbeln auch am Trockenen und suchen verzweifelt das nächste Wasserloch. Pflanzen...?

Sonstige mögliche Ursachen: Nachbars Kühe kommen zum Trinken; der Nachbar füllt seinen Teich aus deinem "Reservoir"; Wildschweine; ...


----------



## troll20 (21. März 2020)

Hallo Michael schön mal wieder von dir und deinem Teich zu hören, auch wenn der Grund unschön ist. 
Wenn ich mir so das erst Bild anschaue.......
Da sieht man so schön wohin das Wasser geht.
Und jetzt kommt es drauf an, ist zu diesen Zeiten des hohen Wasserverlust auch noch Wind?
Denn steht die Luft ist die Sättigung schnell erreicht und es tropft bald wieder ab. Wird jedoch stätig die Luft ausgetauscht.......
Dann sieht man schön das es bei dir rechts eher bewaldet ist also ein Natürlicher Windschutz. Sollte also an Tagen mit Wind aus dieser Richtung gar die Verdunstung geringer sein ???
Und an Tagen wo der Wind mehr von den Wiesen kommt sogar höher?????

Im übrigen hätte ich diesen Winter auch nicht nachgefüllt würde mein Pflanzzone auch schon trocken liegen trotz des vielen regens zwischen durch. 

Evtl. solltest du dir eine Wetterstation mit Hydrometer und Windrichtung incl. Datenloger besorgen und dann beide Daten übereinander legen?

MfG vom anderen Ende der großen Stadt


----------



## DbSam (21. März 2020)

Moin zusammen,


troll20 schrieb:


> Evtl. solltest du dir eine Wetterstation mit Hydrometer und Windrichtung incl. Datenloger besorgen und dann beide Daten übereinander legen?


... würde ich vielleicht auch machen. Zusätzlich noch einen Regenmesser, irgendeinen in dieser Richtung.

Aus Richtung Bauchgefühl betrachtet, erscheint mir der Wasserverlust der letzten 4 Wochen bei der aktuellen Wettersituation als zu hoch.
Vorrangige Prüfkandidaten wären bei mir die UW-Lampenkonstruktionen und die Schweißnähte an der Kante beim Übergang Tiefwasser- zu Flachwasserbereich.
Dort gerade auch in den Bereichen bei den "Teichfelsen" und ebenso die Bereiche um den Steg herum, welche mit durch die Auflastung und die Bewegungen zusätzlich belastet werden.

Später dann ein Einsatz mit einer Rammkernsonde rund um den Teich und die Bodenfeuchte messen ...


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Oder eine automatische Pegelregulierung installieren und dann wieder schlafen legen ...


----------



## Rhabanus (21. März 2020)

Sonnengruesser schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch hier die Mulmschicht unter der Brücke durchtrennen - Kapillarwirkung und so.


Moin Sonnengresser - wir kennen uns noch nicht  - verstehe nicht ganz den Satz. Teich und Seerosenbucht sind ja ein ein Gesamtsystem. Durch den Wasserverlust kann ich nun den Abfall der Pegelhöhe bei beiden Orten unabhängig beobachten. Und das interessante ist, dass seit gestern der Teich 2,2cm verloren hat innerhalb eines Tages, die Seerosenbucht aber keinen Millimeter! Wenn es also ein Leck gibt, ist dieses auf keinen Fall in der Seerosenbucht!



Sonnengruesser schrieb:


> Vielleicht hängts bei dir auch mit dem Reinigen zusammen?


Nee. Ich reinige das ganze Jahr in der Badesaison. Der Mulm der jetzt über den Winter da ist, ist nur sehr spärlich und liegt leicht auf dem Boden. Der schafft nix zu verschließen.



troll20 schrieb:


> Da sieht man so schön wohin das Wasser geht.


Wo geht es denn hin, troll20??



troll20 schrieb:


> ...ist zu diesen Zeiten des hohen Wasserverlust auch noch Wind?


Ich hab eigentlich sehr oft einen guten Wind, der übers Feld pfeift. Bin ja das erste Haus nach paar Kilometer Feld. Der Wind kommt eigentlich konstant von Westen her. Die Hecke hält momentan, wo sie nicht beblättert ist, ihn auch nicht ab. Da kann er eigentlich wehen, wohin er will, durch die Stämme geht alles durch.
Was ich aber nicht verstehe, meine weiteren Wasserflächen (__ Rohrkolben / Eimer / Teischschale) sind ja dem Wind auch ausgesetzt - und da passiert eigentlich gar nix bzgl. Wasserverlust, bzw. ist er dort sehr moderat.



troll20 schrieb:


> Wetterstation mit Hydrometer und Windrichtung incl. Datenloger


Ja, das wird die nächste Aktion sein ....



DbSam schrieb:


> Vorrangige Prüfkandidaten wären bei mir die UW-Lampenkonstruktionen und die Schweißnähte an der Kante beim Übergang Tiefwasser- zu Flachwasserbereich.
> Dort gerade auch in den Bereichen bei den "Teichfelsen" und ebenso die Bereiche um den Steg herum, welche mit durch die Auflastung und die Bewegungen zusätzlich belastet werden.


HI Carsten, nach Teichbauer sind das Material - HDPE - und seine Schweissungen für ewig gedacht. Der Boden unter dem Teich ist gewachsen, da haben wir nix aufgeschüttet. Lass auch den Boden unter den Findlingen etwas nachgeben, die liegen auf ner horizontalen Folie, belasten keine Schweissnaht.
Es kann natürlich eine der Schweissähnte nicht ganz zu sein (darum die Probefüllung damals - aber bei der Hitze in 2016 konnten wir nicht schauen, ob der leichte Wasserverlust nun von den 30° C Tagestemperauren kam oder von einem Leck. Wir hatten damals deklariert: Alles dicht!

Wenn es ein Leck gäbe, kann ich mir nur vorstellen, dass der Verlust immer konstant ist. Wir haben hier brandenburgische Sandwüste. Der Sand saugt wie ein Schwamm. Der sagt nicht: Wir haben jetzt Montag bis Freitag einer ungeraden Woche - ich habe jetzt keinen Bock, Wasser aufzunehmen ....


----------



## DbSam (21. März 2020)

Hi Micha,



Rhabanus schrieb:


> nach Teichbauer sind das Material - HDPE - und seine Schweissungen für ewig gedacht.


Solch einen Anruf kann man sich sparen, welche Antwort soll denn auch kommen? (Ja, ich weiß, dass Ihr einen guten Draht zueinander habt.)
Und:
Wenn es keine Leckage geben kann, dann brauchst Du hier nicht fragen und kannst den Thread gleich schließen.
*grrr*



Rhabanus schrieb:


> Der Boden unter dem Teich ist gewachsen, da haben wir nix aufgeschüttet.


Von dem Boden unter dem Teich habe ich auch nicht gesprochen



Rhabanus schrieb:


> Lass auch den Boden unter den Findlingen etwas nachgeben, die liegen auf ner horizontalen Folie, belasten keine Schweissnaht.


Doch, könnten sie. Wenn der Boden etwas nachgibt, dann können u.U.  die Schweißnähte etwas mehr belastet werden.
Ich rede von diesen Nähten:
 
... welche nicht vollständig auf gewachsenem Boden ruhen:
 



Rhabanus schrieb:


> Wir haben hier brandenburgische Sandwüste. Der Sand saugt wie ein Schwamm.


Das ist mir bekannt, das hatten wir weiter vorn schon durch.
Aber  eben nur bis:


Rhabanus schrieb:


> Ab ~1,6m Tiefe haben wir Schichtenwasser.


Was, wenn es manchmal etwas höher steht?
Also beobachten und mit den Wetteraufzeichnungen vergleichen.

Deswegen könnte es auch sein, dass diese Aussage nicht komplett zutrifft:


Rhabanus schrieb:


> kann ich mir nur vorstellen, dass der Verlust immer konstant ist.



Im Zusammenspiel mit dieser Möglichkeit:


Sonnengruesser schrieb:


> ein Loch im Bodenbereich, ... Das verlegt sich relativ rasch mit Mulm


könnte es eine wechselnde Intensität geben.

Was mir damals schon aufgefallen ist (aber man kann ja nicht alles anmeckern):
Auch hier kann es durch mechanische Belastungen zu Undichtigkeiten gekommen sein:
 
Die Kraft-/Lastverteilung ist für die Belastung ungünstig.

Und mir fallen noch mindestens zwei 'Pfuscheleien' mit Möglichkeit(!) zur Leckagenbildung ein ...

Ansonsten ist es so:
Du stehst am Teich und fragst, wir können nur aus der Ferne antworten.
Natürlich müssen und können nicht alle Vermutungen richtig sein.
Wenn Du alles verwirfst, dann denke an die Pferde vor der Apotheke. Ich guck zu ... 


Gruß Carsten

PS:


Rhabanus schrieb:


> Wir hatten damals deklariert: Alles dicht!


Dann installiere eine automatische Pegelregulierung und gut ist.


----------



## troll20 (21. März 2020)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Wo geht es denn hin, troll20??


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/20200318_060629-jpg.213936/
In den Nebel  in den Nebel.
Den er reitet so geschwind, wie der Vater mit seinem Kind. 
Oder doch vom Winde verweht


----------



## Mushi (22. März 2020)

Eingrenzen ist das übliche Vorgehen. Du sprichst vom Wasserverlust des Teiches, gleichzeitig läuft aber der EBF? Wenn dem so ist, dann würde ich mal auslitern wieviel Wasser eine Spülung benötigt und gleichzeitig die Spülungen einer Stunde erfassen. So kannst Du als erstes den Wasserbedarf des Filters pro Tag ermitteln und von dem fehlenden Wasser abziehen. Nun weisst Du wieviel Wasser wirklich fehlt.

Grüsse, 
Frank


----------



## 4711LIMA (22. März 2020)

Einen so starken Wasserverlust kann ich nicht berichten aber die Dorfrandlage ist wohl ähnlich wie bei Dir.
Aus der Hauptwindrichtung haben wir einen ca. 5 km langen Acker, da bläst der Wind oft und auch stark. Das alleine ist aber meiner Meinung nach nicht der Grund für Verdunstung. Im Winter bei trockener Luft und Wind hab ich den Eindruck dass starke Verdunstung auftritt. Ich hab in den letzten Wochen 2x ca. 5 cm aufgefüllt.

Wie füllst Du eigentlich Dein Sumpfgebiet nach? Am Anfang war der Sumpf doch gar nicht fertig und das Problem hattest Du auch nicht??

Guten Morgen und Gruß aus dem Süden!


----------



## Rhabanus (25. März 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Doch, könnten sie. Wenn der Boden etwas nachgibt, dann können u.U. die Schweißnähte etwas mehr belastet werden.
> Ich rede von diesen Nähten:


Ja, das stimmt, der Boden darunter ist aufgefüllt. Aber was drückt von oben? 30cm Wassersäule und/paar cm Kiesteine.
Ich bin ja nun an dieser Stelle mit de rAbsenkung. Lass uns schauen, ob es noch weiter abfällt.



DbSam schrieb:


> Was mir damals schon aufgefallen ist (aber man kann ja nicht alles anmeckern):


Ja, darüber habe ich auch nachgedacht. Aber von unserer Vorgehensweise sollte das dicht sein. (Abdichtung des Schraubdurchbruchs - den habe ich zusammen / in enger Absprache mit dem Teichbauer gemacht)



Mushi schrieb:


> gleichzeitig läuft aber der EBF?


Nee, die Filterstrecke ist weiterhin deaktiviert (Wintermodus). EBF ist aus, kein Schmutzwasserverlust durch Filterreinigung momentan.
Also Wasserverlust momentan kann nur auf ein Leck oder Verdunstung gehen. (heute und gestern 2,7cm pro Tag)



4711LIMA schrieb:


> Ich hab in den letzten Wochen 2x ca. 5 cm aufgefüllt.


Ja, diese Menge sehe ich auch als normal an.



4711LIMA schrieb:


> Wie füllst Du eigentlich Dein Sumpfgebiet nach? Am Anfang war der Sumpf doch gar nicht fertig und das Problem hattest Du auch nicht??


Der Sumpf wird über 50% des Regenwassers des Hausdaches gespeist. Es hatte in den letzten Wochen einige Tage lang genregnet/genieselt, der Sumpf war somit voll. Der Wasserstand dort fällt natürlich momentan bei dem trockenen Wetter auch. Schwimmteich und Sumpf (Rohrkolbengürtel - in meiner Bezeichnung) haben keinerlei Verbindung.
Ja, es scheint, dass damals als der Sumpf noch nicht fertig war, es auch kein Wasserverlust im Teich gegeben hat - aber ein Zusammenhang ... ? .... ! ...?

Heute wurde die Grenze vom Uferbereich zum Schwimmbereich erreicht. Ich warte und schaue dem Wasserverlust weiter zu, bis wohin er geht.
Die Frage ist, inwiefern ich meine Uferpflanzen wässern sollte, die nun auf dem Trockenen sind ....


----------



## 4711LIMA (25. März 2020)

Schau mal in meiner Teichdoku Umbau letzen Frühling, es waren doch einige Pflanzen die ich bei der Aktion fast 2 Wochen und Sonne einfach gelassen hab wies ist, hat nichts ausgemacht. Wenn Du Sorge hast, kannst ja mal am Abend mit dem Gartenschlauch herumgehen.


----------



## Rhabanus (4. Apr. 2020)

Status 4. April. Als klar wurde, dass der Uferbereich nicht betroffen ist - der Wasserstand sank unter die Oberkante der vertikalen Aufplattung (Grenze Ufer zu Tiefbereich) - habe ich per Pumpe bis zum nächsten Feature nachgeholfen. Das sind die Einbau-Unterwasser-leuchten-kästen und die Rückflüsse aus dem Filterkeller. 
Generell hatte ich zuletzt zwischen 2 und 2,5 cm Höhenverlust pro Tag. Dieser ist momentan bei knapp 1 cm pro Tag. Ich komme dem Ziel also näher. 0,2 .... 0,5 cm ist der normale Wasserverlust bei mir an den anderen Referenzwasseroberflächen. (_Wo der Peak mit 4,5cm einmalig herkommt, ist mir ein Rätsel. Vielleicht habe ich auch was falsch abgelesen. Das war jedenfalls an einem Tag, als ich abgepumpt hatte._)
Es bleibt spannend, ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## DbSam (4. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Michael,

Frage am Rande:
Theoretisch müsste hinter den Platten Wasser stehen. 
Ist das so, oder stehen die irgendwo auch mal tiefer?
 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## 4711LIMA (4. Apr. 2020)

Das sieht äußerst unschön aus, hab ein Pils aufgemacht und bin in Gedanken bei Dir im Norden. Nicht verzweifeln, jedes Problem wird irgendwann gelöst sein. Was sagt Dein Teichbauer, macht auch nur ein Pils auf oder schickt er eine Eingreiftruppe?


----------



## Rhabanus (10. Apr. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Theoretisch müsste hinter den Platten Wasser stehen.
> Ist das so, oder stehen die irgendwo auch mal tiefer?


Ja das ist so. Das ist wrirklich erstaunlich eben. Ich habe ja die Pflanzen gewässert und das Wasser geht dann fast von selbst rings um die Linie. War vor paar Tagen - Wasser ist aber immer noch da. Also alles dicht wies sein soll...



4711LIMA schrieb:


> Was sagt Dein Teichbauer, macht auch nur ein Pils auf oder schickt er eine Eingreiftruppe?


Er schickt die Eingreiftruppe. Ich habe das Level gefunden, wo es nicht mehr absinkt. Das Gute: es ist nicht die Befestigung der Ausstiegsleiter! Gestern abend habe ich eine Stelle lokalisiert, bei der ich denke, sie ist es zu 99%.
Es bleibt spannend. Ich berichte ...


----------



## troll20 (10. Apr. 2020)

Gibt es auch Bilder für andere Leidgeplagte auf was sie achten sollten?

Ansonsten Respekt für deine Beharrlichkeit, hat sich ja ausgezahlt


----------



## DbSam (10. Apr. 2020)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Ja das ist so. Das ist wirklich erstaunlich eben.


Sehr schön, dann ist damit eine weiter oben von mir vermutete Ursache ausgeschlossen. 
Und durch Deine Tests ebenso, dass es nicht die Befestigung der Leiter ist. (Sorry, aber wir können ja aus der Ferne nur Bilder checken und vermuten ...)



Rhabanus schrieb:


> Gestern abend habe ich eine Stelle lokalisiert, bei der ich denke, sie ist es zu 99%.


Na, nun bin ich aber gespannt wie ein Heftelmacher. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Rhabanus (10. Apr. 2020)

troll20, ich muss dich noch um paar Tage Geduld bitten. Aus strategischer Sicht möchte ich momentan noch nix verlautbaren. Lass uns ganz sicher sein und und dann gebe ich Becheid. (Eins habe ich im Leben gelernt, dass man die eigene Sicht der Wahrheit gut verpacken und abwägen muss, sobald man sie laut ausspricht .... )


----------



## Rhabanus (19. Apr. 2020)

So, hier nun die Auflösung....
Es war die Stelle, wo der Tiefbereich an den Flachbereich grenzt. Ein dreieckiges Leck. Sehr vermutlich haben dort große Kräfte gewirkt (Setzungen?), da die Platte zum Flachbereich unten zur Seite weggedrückt war. Ebenso war die Schweissüberdeckung damals an ihrem Minimum, bei diesen Kräften hats einfach nicht gehalten. Gut war, dass die Schweissung selber zerstört wurde, d.h. es war keine kalte Naht. 
Da ich davon ausgehe, dass nach knapp vier Jahren keine weiteren signifikanten Setzungen mehr passieren werden, haben wir das nun richtig gut zugebraten.
Keine Schwimmbadleiter - kein Moor (@4711LIMA ) puuhhh....  Momentan läuft wieder Wasser ein ....


----------



## troll20 (19. Apr. 2020)

Interessant, Danke das du dieses wissen mit uns teilst. 
Zum Thema Schweißer sag ich nur: wir sind alle Menschen und so was kann immer passieren. 
Ja ich weiß in dieser Sehne kann man dafür geteert und gefedert werden


----------



## DbSam (20. Apr. 2020)

Dann drücken wir alle zehn Daumen, dass dies nun hält. like


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Rhabanus (22. Apr. 2020)

Ja bei einer Anlage in dieser Größe kann so was mal vorkommen. Obwohl ich auch gerne darauf verzichtet hätte ....


----------



## DbSam (22. Apr. 2020)

Habt Ihr bei der Reparatur mal 'dahinter geschaut', ob da eine hohle Stelle ist?

(Wahrscheinlich hätte ich neben dem Riss ein Loch gebohrt und gestochert ...
Und wenn es etwas hohl gewesen wäre, dann per Kartusche irgendeine betonhaltige Mischung dahinter gequetscht ... Vermutlich ...) 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Rhabanus (22. Apr. 2020)

Nee, hatte kein 3mm breites Boroskop-Set ... der Zahnarztspiegel war auch zu breit.  Die Menge an Wasser, die da rausgedrückt wurde, wird sicherlich einen Hohlraum erzeugt haben. Aber die Platten mit 10mm sind sehr stabil, dass denen das ich glaube egal ist. Ich denke, dass über die Witterung von der Seite auch wieder etwas Erdmaterial in den Hohlraum gedrückt wird über die Jahre....


----------



## DbSam (22. Apr. 2020)

Ich hatte auch eher an ein 10er Loch oder größer gedacht ...  

Ausgepresst deshalb, um weiteres Nachrutschen und somit weitere Bewegungen zu minimieren.
Dieses Loch wäre ja 'im gleichen Atemzug' auch schnell wieder verschlossen gewesen.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Die zehn Daumen presse ich weiterhin.
Jetzt halt ein bissel stärker


----------

